# Best Setup for 9.5 mm Steel



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

HI all,

What is your preffered setup for 9.5 mm (3/8 in) steel:

- for target shooting;

- for hunting ?

I need this info since by experimenting I found that 9,5 mm (steel) gives me enough mass and speed, also best/optimal grip, but I would like to find out more.

thanks,

jazz


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Not really jazz, as I shoot much heavier ammo.

Although from all I have read, I may suggest it may be a little light for most hunting except for birds.
As for bands, most likely double TBG, stretched at least to 300% not including relaxed length of course.
Although me personally, I'd go for at least 400 to 500%, for the additional FPS.

As for grip, I use the gangster grip, and follow Mr Bill Hays tutorials on aiming etc. Although now it is aim as I draw and release, all in around one second.

However, I am almost certain someone far more experienced than myself with this type of ammo shooting will answer you shortly.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

My best card cutting was done with TBG 25-20mm and 165mm from fork tip to pouch tie on an 800mm draw. Longer than that was ok, but didn't quite have the same punch.

Similar cuts but longer for Sanctband and other cheaper rubber, as it doesn't have quite the stretch of TBG.

I start with much longer bands and tie them with excess folded up at the fork end. Start with extra long bands and re-tie them at the pouch when they break and note the difference in performance as they gradually get shorter. At some point there will be an optimum balance of draw load to ammo power. If you get hand slap, go narrower or more tapered on the bands.


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Since I have a box of scrap rubber coming, I will have some experimenting to do as well. I figured I would try and emulate some of the band setups sold by vendors, since they have much more experience than I have. At least for a starting point. Some sell match setups and hunting setups for various sizes of ammo and list the dimensions/tapers of the bandsets, which you can shorten to gain fps.

VS


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Jazz,

I don't have the answer, sorry, but since I saw your previous thread on setup for marbles and it helped me quite a bit, I thought I might share you some data of weight of the ammo, might be useful to you or anyone else.

I bought the ammo sampler pack from Simple Shot, and out of curiousity, weigh them with a digital scale at work.

Here they are;

Steel ball bearings

1/4" (6.35mm) = 1.0421 gram = 16.082 grains

5/16" (8mm) = 2.037 gram = 31.436 grains

3/8" (9.5mm) = 3.525 gram = 54.399 grains

7/16" (11mm) = 5.592 gram = 86.298 grains

1/2" (12.7mm) = 7.5568 gram = 116.62 grains

9/16" (14.3mm) = 11.9 gram = 183.65 grains

5/8" (15.9mm) = 18.305gram = 282.49 grains

Glass Marbles, 5/8" (15.9mm) = 5.5 gram = 84.878 grains.

I have found that glass marbles (at least in my batch) have more deviation from one to another compared to the steel balls, 5.5 gram is the average I've found after weighing a few. Though the glass marbles are heavier then the 3/8" steel balls, the trajectory is not as flat because of the size. Always have thought that a perfect combo of ammo (between casual plinking and serious shooting) to carry around with me with just one slingshot (bandset) is 3/8" and marbles, but after weighing, perhaps the 7/16"+marbles are the better choice.

I've been shooting a lot of hexnuts recently, forgot the exact size and haven't weigh them yet, but better trajectory than glass marbles for me.

Hope this helps.


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

thanks for the weight info ...


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi all,

thank you fro your inputs. i need now to experiment starting with some of your suggestions, but if you come up with more please post thzem here again.

cheers,

jazz


----------

